# How Scan for viruses using Clam



## cryingvalor

- hey guys i have installed clam anti-virus in my ubuntu linux and try to scan viruses but it only scan the directory where i executed the command. what should i do sothat i can scan my entire ubuntu for viruses.


----------



## K-B

to scan the home directory (in the terminal)


Code:


clamscan /home

Or do a clamscan driveletterhere
(put your drive letter instead of the above).
I don't know what you're using it for, but just to scan the Ubuntu installation really isn't necessary.


----------



## Cellus

You can also download klam-av for KDE, which comes with a complete GUI interface.


----------



## cryingvalor

-


> clamscan /home


this works...ray: 
-


> Or do a clamscan driveletterhere


 cant find any drive letter just the label of my entire drive "filesystem"
-but now how do i update clam?


----------



## K-B

to update, do this:


Code:


freshclam

Well, I'm actually not sure how to do a total scan with clamav because I don't have it installed to test. But you could try putting hd0 instead of the drive letter. (If you have only one harddrive).


----------



## cancer10

i tried this

clamscan /*

and it worked.

I could also scan my /home directory like

clamscan /home/*

it also worked


----------

